# GAME 68: Celtics (38-29) vs. Knicks (28-37)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Question: What do a 28-37 record and 612 Bachelor's Degrees from Harvard University have in common?

Answer: You can buy both with $104 million.

Unfortunately for the Knicks, Isiah Thomas chose to purchase the 28-37 record with his $104.










Looks like Isiah can't explain that one either.

The Knicks are led by self-proclaimed best PG in the league, Stephon Marbury. The confused Marbury is averaging 21.1 ppg, 8.1 apg and 1.42 spg, while shooting a respectable 46% from the field. Jamal Crawford expreses his love for not scoring, despite averaging 17.3 ppg. Crawford is shooting a robust 39.3% from the floor this season. Tim Thomas is averaging 11.9 ppg to go with 3.5 rpg, but Timmy does hit 42.4% from three. Kurt Thomas is playing well with 11.8 ppg to go with 10.3 rpg while shooting 47.7% from the floor. Mike Sweetney is looking like a bit of player with 8.3 ppg and 5.3 rpg while shooting 53.4% from the floor. Penny Hardaway is half the player he used to be on a bad day while averaging 7.3 ppg, 2.4 rpg and 2 apg in 24 minutes a night.

The Knicks have struggled quite a bit against the Celtics this season. Thus far, the Celtics have won three meetings by an average score of 111-92. The Knicks most recent loss to the Celtics was on February 11 in Boston. Stephon Marbury led the knicks with 31 points and 10 assists while shooting 15-18 from the line. Kurt Thomas went fairly nuts with 16 points and 14 boards. Mike Sweetney had 19 while hitting 9-10 from the line. No other Knicks reached double figures. Jamal Crawford went scoreless in 20 minutes.

The Celtics got 25 from Ricky Davis off the bench on 10-19 shooting. Paul Pierce went for 17 while hitting 3-4 from the field. Raef LaFrentz went for 15 points and 14 boards. Gary Payton and Tony Allen both went for 12, though Allen got his in just 16 minutes. Jiri Welsch went for 10 off the bench. Kendrick Perkins went for 7 points, 7 boards, 2 blocks and 4 fouls in 17 minutes of play. Marcus Banks had 5 assists and 3 turnovers in 13 minutes.

The Knicks are a rough bunch this year. I'm thinking this could be a Justin Reed game. Atleast, I am holding out hope. The Celtics have a very, very, very good chance at going 10 games over .500 for the first time in a very, very, very long time.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

I want to whoop this team so bad...

Haha, funny how they were projected to win the Atlantic Division. I knew they wouldn't.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

jamal crawford thinks he pre big lately but ereytyme we play them ricky puts him in his place i love it...i hope he embaresess him in da garden...but more importanlty get anuh win...


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

i think this game will be closer then you think, this is too long of a break i hope theyre still training hard.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Knicks 88, Spurs 75*

Once again, agoo I wonder why you are giving odds on this game.

I love the Harvard line, it was hilarious, but when you get into predicting what our chances are, I get nervous.

This will be another tough one. If I recall correctly, Antoine loves playing in MSG, though. 

I hold out hope we can stop the Knicks' winning ways at home. The other night they lost to Miami there by 2 on a Wade shot at the buzzer. There's no doubt they can beat us.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I want this one bad....no more losses in the Atlantic this season for us, that is what I want :biggrin:


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

This game does scare me a bit...
The Knicks can score.. Their Defense is weak though.
Their starters can score with our's .. Crawford and Starbury are really good scorers.. Thomas has a awesome mid-range game. 

I think our bench wins this game though.
Ricky comes in and shuts down Crawford then puts up 25 for us.
Big Al comes in and dominates (Fingers Crossed) ..
Marcus comes in and shuts down one of the best pg's in the league :banana: ////

MSG, Here come the Celtics. :cheers: 

PdP


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

ill be @ the game guys in my green and white rooting on against all those new york fans POWER TO THE C's BABY!~!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

You should make a Tommy Point sign and get yourself on TV there Richie.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> ill be @ the game guys in my green and white rooting on against all those new york fans POWER TO THE C's BABY!~!


If you make a sign that says, "Give me a Tommy Point for basketballboards.net," I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> If you make a sign that says, "Give me a Tommy Point for basketballboards.net," I'll give you a cookie.



Hahahaha, that'd be sweet. lol.

Also Richie, you should know this, but there's a ton of Celtics fans in New York and you shouldn't be the only one.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

I cant believe a team with 104 million is that bad....They are bad no matter wat the pay roll but with 104 million they should be better than 28-37....poor Isiah


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

They have been playing a lot better since the trading deadline, but are still pretty bad. What's even more pathetic is the Atlantic division. I mean, wow, but still everyone has a chance to win it. The difference between the first place and the last place is the worst of all the 6 divisions.

If they were in last year's east, they'd probably make the playoffs...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

they did make the playoffs in last years east. regardless, you cannot overlook allan houston missing like every single game, tim thomas sucking the entire first half of the year cause of his really really sad family related problems, jamal missing 10 games with turf toe(wtf?) and lenny wilkens.

if the knicks were playing as they are now from the beginning, they would be at .500. nothing more, nothing less.

and it really isnt isiahs fault the salary is that high. it was at 99 mil when he got here, with a significantly worse team. imagine your best players being a 32 year old spree and allan houston. note that the knicks are paying shandon anderson 7 mil, travis knight 3 mil, houston 17 mil etc... isiah probably has the toughest job in sports, its impossible to work with that salary. knicks should suck for a while until thats under control.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> they did make the playoffs in last years east.



So did the Celtics, and they tried to tank the season lmao :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I have a really bad feeling about this game. I felt more confident playing against the Pistons, Suns and Rockets then playing against the Knicks for some reason...

Anyone else feel the Knicks are due for a win vs the C's this season?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Hahahaha, that'd be sweet. lol.
> 
> Also Richie, you should know this, but there's a ton of Celtics fans in New York and you shouldn't be the only one.



yea i know it's fun cuz there actually are a pretty decent # of C's fans to take in the game with. I really hope we pull this one out.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> yea i know it's fun cuz there actually are a pretty decent # of C's fans to take in the game with. I really hope we pull this one out.


So about that sign? Seriously. Doooooooo it.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

lol.. I don't feel real bad about this game.
The celtics should pull it out.. I got 1000 points on them to cover the 2 point spread. Just think of who we got to help put us over the top against the Knicks.. 

Pierce, Davis, Walker, Payton..... 
It's gonna be fun to see if the C's can shut down some people offensively.. Ricky shutting down Crawford.. Payton shutting down Starbury... I think this one should be fun to watch.

PdP


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> they did make the playoffs in last years east. regardless, you cannot overlook allan houston missing like every single game, tim thomas sucking the entire first half of the year cause of his really really sad family related problems, jamal missing 10 games with turf toe(wtf?) and lenny wilkens.
> 
> if the knicks were playing as they are now from the beginning, they would be at .500. nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> and it really isnt isiahs fault the salary is that high. it was at 99 mil when he got here, with a significantly worse team. imagine your best players being a 32 year old spree and allan houston. note that the knicks are paying shandon anderson 7 mil, travis knight 3 mil, houston 17 mil etc... isiah probably has the toughest job in sports, its impossible to work with that salary. knicks should suck for a while until thats under control.


Well at least you guys have Trevor Ariza and Mike Sweetney and 2 what 3 first rounders this year...young guys are cheap and can turn around a franchise pretty quickly...getting those 1st rounders I think was a good move by Thomas.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

im not bashing zeke like most fans...hes had a good draft record and so far hes made good moves. it may seem like he added salary at the deadline, but mo taylors deal expires the same year as allan houston, so its not bad at all. i just think taylor sucks, but its always a positive to get rid of Norris. 

ricky davis will win the game for the celtics today....i dont see anybody on the knicks guarding him well.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Knicks are favored to win this game...*

This should be a dogfight. The Celtics are riding confidence...perhaps overconfident. The Celtics have lately been great offensively, but have been slipping on defense every other game or so...at least in stretches (Atlanta game, first quarter in NO, etc.). And the Knicks have been playing pretty well at home.

As for Isiah, I think it is safe to say he has buried the Knicks.

One thing people aren't really talking about are the draft picks he traded to get Marbury. I think 2 first rounders are going to Phoenix and Utah in the future. Getting a first rounder from Phoenix this year (it's not San Antonio's) might not really help. Isiah is robbing Peter to pay Paul. If the Knicks don't win tonight, they're missing the playoffs.

That said, this game is a coin flip. I seem to remember us having a lot of problems with Sweetney last game.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Knicks are favored to win this game...*

the first round pick is so heavily protected that phoenix wont get it until like 2009. the other one was used last year. buried? how?

Having the suns pick this season gives the knicks lots of options. and they gave up nazr mohamed, who is a really really bad defensive player. Id say rose is a better overall player then him. we get the spurs first round pick next season.

sorry but, would you rather be paying howard eisley 10 million, or stephon marbury 10 million? the knicks without steph had basically the same salary, just with horrible players. and with the tim thomas and hardaway expiring contracts next season, zeke has a ton of options along with those extra first rounders.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are favored to win this game...*

this should turn out to be a good offensive game, seeing as the celtics defense isn't that great.. i look for ricky to play a good game tonight.. and for the celtics to take this game against another atlantic team.. it sucks i have to miss it though, damn baseball tryouts..
Celtics 96 Knicks 88


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Knicks are favored to win this game...*



PennyHardaway said:


> the first round pick is so heavily protected that phoenix wont get it until like 2009. the other one was used last year. buried? how?
> 
> Having the suns pick this season gives the knicks lots of options. and they gave up nazr mohamed, who is a really really bad defensive player. Id say rose is a better overall player then him. we get the spurs first round pick next season.
> 
> sorry but, would you rather be paying howard eisley 10 million, or stephon marbury 10 million? the knicks without steph had basically the same salary, just with horrible players. and with the tim thomas and hardaway expiring contracts next season, zeke has a ton of options along with those extra first rounders.


Oh my goodness, before you take another sip of that Kool-Aid, you might want to go talk to fans of the Indiana Pacers or any CBA city. Look, I like Malik Rose as much as the next guy. In fact, I think he is a fine player. But to give up Mohammed's size and acquire two 6'7" forwards making $8-9 million per over the next few seasons is insanity.

How is Isiah burying the Knicks? Their payroll is $84 million. FOR 2007.

Yes, having Tim Thomas and Fredo to trade next year MIGHT bring them a player. Then again it might not. If you are going to bite the bullet, bite it. But to add worse contracts to improve your team by 10-15%, I don't get it.

One thing we have in common, though, apparently. We both like the fact that Isiah Thomas is running the Knicks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WHAT A PLAY BY AL. Wow. That was just nasty.


B-UNIT.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Dog fight so far

Lots of fouls. Banks and Jefferson keeping the c's in the game.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

ugly game

seems like everyone on the Celtics have 3 fouls. lots of technicals


Celtics down 17 with 4 mins to go in the half


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

This has to be the worst crew of officials I have ever seen this year. 

Even that broad officiates better than these guys do.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Mike Gorman: "Now, I'm gonna make a statment Tom. Down by 20, with 3 minutes to go in the 1st half, I like the Celtics chances for this game."

I agree. hehe.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

We're getting beat really really bad. Didn't see this coming


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

amd pwr said:


> We're getting beat really really bad. Didn't see this coming


We're comming back slowly.

Can Marcus Banks please get a few more minutes? :cheers:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The Celtics are down 12, 56-44 at the half. That is not bad considering that the C's were down as many as 20 and gave up 14 unaswered points in one stretch. The Celtics are shooting a brutal 39% from the field, 22% from three, and just 67% from the line. Ricky Davis leads the team in scoring with 6 on 2-7 shooting. Antoine Walker, Raef LaFRentz, Delonte West, Marcus Banks, and Al Jefferson all have five. Antoine has four boards, but is shooting 2-10. Raef has no boards to go with his five points, but is shooting 2-2. Al Jefferson is having a good go of it, shooting 2-2, grabbing three boards and 2 steals. Marcus Banks has 2 blocks and 2 assists to go with his 5. Gary Payton has 4 points, 3 steals, and 2 assists.

The Knicks are shooting 47.5% from the floor. Jamal Crawford leads the way with 14 points, on 5-6 shooting (4-5 from three). Tim Thomas has 11 points. Mo Taylor has 9 and 6 boards off the bench. Trevor Ariza has 6 points and 4 boards. Stephon Marbury has 5 and three assists. Jerome Williams has 5 points and 5 boards (4 offensive).

The Knicks are winning despite having 12 TOs to the Celtics 6. They are killing the Celtics on the boards, 28-16. The Knicks have 10 offensive boards to the Celtics 5.

As Mike Gorman said, I also like the Celtics in the end in this one.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

pierce only had 8 mins the 1st half because of foul trouble


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

hugggggge dunk my tony, but still down 11


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

now down 16 with the clock winding down... this isent looking good :no: :no: :no:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

down 17 after the 3rd


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

nice steal by banks


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*sigh* There goes all 1800 of my points. Thanks a lot C's.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

wow just got home.. and i wish i never had.. this is horrible, i can't believe that this is happening, we go from being such a hot, successful team and we are lost to NEW YORK.. LIKE THIS.. wow.. it's basically over now.. 95-71 with 4 min left.. hopefully we can rebound back on the next game.. sad to see the win streak go down the drain like this..


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

The Celts were cold as ice all night


Give credit to the Knicks (refs too) the early foul trouble got the Celtics out of rythm.


In the regular season, sometimes a loss to an inferior team is a win. After winning so many games in a row over some good competition, we we're bound to come down to earth and throw a stinker out there. 

Plenty of talking points for Doc in practice tomorrow. First one should be directed at Pierce to stop being a punk. He had the altercation at the end of the Houston game and has just been a little bit over the top cocky since toine' has returned. It can piss off the refs, which we don't want in the playoffs.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah its really sad, but you gotta lose sometimes i guess


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Richie, no more games for you. 

This was just horrible. No one could score, no one could stop them. The Knicks were hitting everything. 

The refs were to blame too, because this officiating is getting worse and worse.

And yes, Paul needs to get his head straight. Someone needs to talk to him.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

What... happened...?

A lack of effort? Just a bad shooting night? What went wrong? 

Unbelievable


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

foul trouble, bad shooting, not scoring off rebounds... it was a messy game all together.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

everytime the celtics went to the basket, there was a dish off for a dunk. thats how you guys cut the lead to 9. thats when you guys stopped doing that and the knicks lead went back up. knicks have 0 shot blockers, and you guys went away from what was working. Also Pierces foul trouble killed you guys. he only took like 5 shots.

i would hardly blame the refs, they called a tech on JYD for waving to the fans, and gave banks two free throws when Blount fouled him. it goes both ways guys. there were 7 techs called. not 7 on the celtics, it was 4 for the c's and 3 for ny. i saw the calls you guys feel were bad, and theres calls like that every single nba game. i really dont like blaming refs.......


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It happens. What this loss does is give the Celtics a reality check. They are not going to win every night, especially if they are playing their heart out. There were few posotives in this game, aside from the play of our young guys (Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, Al Jefferson, Kendrick Perkins). Our shooting was horrible and we got killed on the boards.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Hopefully the guys keep their head up.
We got the bulls coming in on Friday.. Let's get em'

PdP


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Question: What do a 28-37 record and 612 Bachelor's Degrees from Harvard University have in common?
> 
> Answer: You can buy both with $104 million.
> 
> ...



Question: What do the garbage and Boston have in common?
Answer: The Celtics.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> Question: What do the garbage and Boston have in common?
> Answer: The Celtics.


Humble, I see. I hope you do not represent the majority of Knicks Fans. And before we turn this into a big argument, I would suggest that you look at the divisional standings.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> Question: What do the garbage and Boston have in common?
> Answer: The Celtics.


Ahem.... 

How's it going down there?

:naughty:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

to be fair...that first post starting the topic was pretty much just bashing the organization,you cant expect a knick fan to just let it slide, whether were 0-82 or whatever.


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

Paul Pierce is to blame for this loss. He went into this game running his mouth instead of his feet. He picked a fight in the first 10 seconds of the game because he thought he could win this game without playing it first.

As bad as the refs were in this game you don't lose by 25 points to a team just because of the refs.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I read this off of Yahoo Sports game recap, about Pierce, thought it was telling: "Pierce declined to speak to the media before the game, although he did find the time to break up an interview Tony Allen was doing with an ESPN crew."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ZWW said:


> I read this off of Yahoo Sports game recap, about Pierce, thought it was telling: "Pierce declined to speak to the media before the game, although he did find the time to break up an interview Tony Allen was doing with an ESPN crew."



Wow, someone needs to kick this guys ***.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

paul isnt 2 blame 4 tha loss...u have no idea what that lil timmy thomas coulda sayd n he tha 1 that started tha ish...it was a poor reffing job from the start...thats was the whole game if the refs hadnt been so ignerent we would have won...but the celtics r used 2 it...but i guess we can give tha knicks 1 of 4 this season but i doubt they make the playoffs


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Tas said:


> Paul Pierce is to blame for this loss. He went into this game running his mouth instead of his feet. He picked a fight in the first 10 seconds of the game because he thought he could win this game without playing it first.
> 
> As bad as the refs were in this game you don't lose by 25 points to a team just because of the refs.



wow u are totally off. pierce is not to blame, he got into it with thomas in the beginning. i was at the game on the side where they almost fought and thomas provoked him and they caught pierce in retaliation. he got in foul trouble early with Tony, it happens, but he just wasn't himself at all after that. 

The refs were horrid it seemed for a while like they couldnt get off their knees cuz they were blowing the game.

Overall we got down too much and Crawford KILLED us with his shooting.

'Toine missed some easy shots, Ricky D. kept acting liek he was going to shoot then he passed? (still confused by that)...marcus needed more minz and delonte needs some more shots cuz he has a sweet stroke. blount did ok and jefferson needs some more minutes as well. raef played good too and i left w/ 6 minz to go but i hear kendrick played well in garbage time...Tony Allen needs to stay outta foul trouble cuz he is freaking electric

The joke about the celtics and being garbage i won't comment on because evidently we are leading the atl.? i hope the knicks have a nice big screen TV to watch the playoffs from home. Overall not a bad deal tho, went to the game for free so im not complaining, cept for the damn fricking weather ugggh


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*agoo was right....*

This was a Justin Reed kind of game. Embarassing!

Somebody needs to tell Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce to shut their damn mouths and play. Why are you taunting from the bench, Ricky? How many rings do you have? What about you Paul? What is your excuse? You get a layup on the first play and talk? After you have 30, then talk. Tim Thomas is a fugazy. You let him take you out of your game. There is no room to talk.

Shut up and play. Let your winning do the talking. We deserved to have our *** kicked.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> It happens. What this loss does is give the Celtics a reality check. They are not going to win every night, especially if they are playing their heart out. There were few posotives in this game, aside from the play of our young guys (Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, Al Jefferson, Kendrick Perkins). Our shooting was horrible and we got killed on the boards.



Good Post.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll try to take some positives from the game but their are not many.

1. We are back down to earth good time for a gutt check.

2. Marcus Banks is doing AWESOME, he's really turned his game around...more minutes please (and you all know I'm not a fan of his so this is saying something).

3. Perkins played :biggrin: and he played well in his garbage time, more minutes as well PLEASE!


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Why we lot game....

1.) Early foul trouble for starters.
2.) We missed our lay-ups/opportunities
3.) Refs were horrible, not to say they weren't bad for the Knicks too.
4.) They went into the game thinking it was gonna be a "Walk in the park."
5.) Walker was 4 for 20 on shots.
6.) Pierce only took 5 shots cause of foul trouble.

Not a good game for the Celtics


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

The ref's took the Celtics out of the game early..
They weren't able to bounce back. ... Nuff Said.

PdP


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: agoo was right....*

Truth34: Somebody needs to tell Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce to shut their damn mouths and play. Why are you taunting from the bench, Ricky? How many rings do you have? What about you Paul? 

celtz wouldnt be where they were if it wasnt 4 them 2 playaz...they had there pride going n wasnt about 2 let tha punk ***knicks take it away from them...n its been said if it wasnt 4 tha refs...wed be on out 8th straight they took our confidence away from tha start we got out heads down n never looked up cuz everytyme we started 2 theyd call "ticky tacky" {tommy heinsohn} fouls n get us back out of tha game...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Westside, 

They DID get their pride taken away with their stupid mouths. Let sleeping dogs lie. Ricky called Jamal Crawford "garbage." Then he goes out and hits 4 threes in the first quarter.

You don't give anybody that kind of motivation. Just go out and play your game.

Doc has it right; these guys were classless and running their mouths cost them. I love both of those players, but the loss rests on them, not the refs.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes it was all the refs fault, boo hoo. The knicks played better than ya'll just like the last 3 games ya'll played better than us...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> Yes it was all the refs fault, boo hoo. The knicks played better than ya'll just like the last 3 games ya'll played better than us...



It was partially the refs fault. 

But yes, we did get out played. We got taken out of the game in the first few minutes. Our bench did ok, minus Ricky.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> Yes it was all the refs fault, boo hoo. The knicks played better than ya'll just like the last 3 games ya'll played better than us...



i was at the game, the refs sucked, we sucked, and we just couldnt hit anything when we needed it. crawford and ariza were the difference...


----------

